# Species in Carlsbad CA?



## AnimalNewbie (May 12, 2020)

I'm curious to see what species of inverts are around Carlsbad in CA?


----------



## DaveM (May 14, 2020)

The corporate headquarters of the No Fear apparel company is there, but I'm sure you can still find plenty of spineless cowards just walking around on the street.
There, I have answered your question and told you a joke.
Out of gratitude, you will obviously now feel compelled to send to me any of the following Aphonopelma species you might collect, which include, but may not be limited to:
A. iodius
A. steindachneri
A. eutylenum

Overnight shipping will be appreciated. Good luck on your mission!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## radjess331 (May 24, 2020)

I’ve found several species of the velvet ants (mutillidae) out there. The red ones. And then the black/white long haired ones. Very cool species to find. Make cool pets, actively feed like dubias do. However, they are called cow killers for a reason.


----------



## pannaking22 (May 26, 2020)

Here are some examples for the county (San Diego) using the BugGuide Advanced Search tool. You can change the taxon to whatever group you're interested in. There's loads of good stuff out there this time of year. Someone just posted a pic of _Dracotettix monstrosus _in BugGuide. That's an awesome California endemic grasshopper. 



			BugGuide Advanced Search

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Cas S (Jun 15, 2020)

pannaking22 said:


> Here are some examples for the county (San Diego) using the BugGuide Advanced Search tool. You can change the taxon to whatever group you're interested in. There's loads of good stuff out there this time of year. Someone just posted a pic of _Dracotettix monstrosus _in BugGuide. That's an awesome California endemic grasshopper.
> 
> 
> 
> BugGuide Advanced Search


woah that is a cool grasshopper


----------



## Matt Man (Sep 30, 2020)

Mission Trails, PQ Canyon and Poway, Ramona, RB all have wild Ts. (Eutylenum, Steindachneri and Iodius) I am sure you could find them closer to Carlsbad except your whole inland area was mowed for development. best bet would be Los Monos Canyon near Agua Hedonia Creek.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Oct 2, 2020)

Ha, that garden jumper is a juvenile P. johnsoni


----------



## Matt Man (Oct 2, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Ha, that garden jumper is a juvenile P. johnsoni


We have those in the bushes outside my office. 
I have a big P Phoenix in my yard (last I saw it)

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Matt Man (Oct 2, 2020)

DaveM said:


> The corporate headquarters of the No Fear apparel company is there, but I'm sure you can still find plenty of spineless cowards just walking around on the street.
> There, I have answered your question and told you a joke.
> Out of gratitude, you will obviously now feel compelled to send to me any of the following Aphonopelma species you might collect, which include, but may not be limited to:
> A. iodius
> ...


I have done work for No Fear many years ago. As far as A Steindachneri, if I can get my breeding project moving I'll let you know

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Matt Man (Oct 5, 2020)

Mavis 3.jpg



__ Matt Man
__ Sep 4, 2020





My main Steindachneri, same T different lighting


----------



## Matt Man (Oct 5, 2020)

Mavis ValenteSM



__ Matt Man
__ Aug 4, 2017
__ 5



						While doing volunteer work early AM @ the San Diego Velodrome we found this SD Bronze A...


----------



## Ponerinecat (Oct 6, 2020)

radjess331 said:


> I’ve found several species of the velvet ants (mutillidae) out there. The red ones. And then the black/white long haired ones. Very cool species to find. Make cool pets, actively feed like dubias do. However, they are called cow killers for a reason.


Dasymutilla klugii, sackenii, gloriosa, aureola, californica? Theres also bound to be many smaller genera of velvet ants there, like Timulla or maybe even Hoplomutilla(I don't know my mutillidae distribution, sadly), many of them with vibrant patterning and less painful stings. Theres also some other flightless terrestrial wasps that can be fun to keep, like chyphotidae.


----------

